# CFB Trenton Famil Flight



## MasterInstructor (9 Feb 2016)

I am Reg Force LS from CFB Esquimalt. I have my PPL and I am in CFB Trenton for Air Crew Selection. Because of delayed flights, I have the whole week in CFB Trenton without anything to do.. 

I would love an opportunity to go flying during my time here. If there is anyone who can point me in the right direction please PM me or email Firat.ataman@me.com 

Thanks!


----------

